# DIY bass trap advise



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Will this stuff work for a 24" corner bass trap. I was planning on 8" to 10" thick with a 2" to 4" air gap behind. They will be floor to ceiling.




















Sorry if the pics didn't come out well. It is 4" mineral wool insulation. I can't find 703 or 705 anywhere in kc.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure - you can use that.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cool thanks...looks like I'm heading to Lowes and gonna get dirty. I appreciate the info and help.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Should I just buy them from gik? I heard heard mixed reviews about the diy traps. I am willing to give it a try but if it is a waste of time...well...you know.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Bryan will shoot straight with you about your needs. You can PM him or call him & discuss your needs. He has some really great solutions. It will help if you can measure your room with REW first. That will give him real data to work with.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

OK thanks...I will do that


----------

